# a way to store your odd bits of yarn



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

From "Crochet Today" Very Unique!

http://cornflowerbluestudio.blogspot.com/2012/02/diy-for-knitters-crocheters-how-to.html


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Oppps!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

How clever!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

I am impressed with this gem of a tip. Wow. I bet we can get clothespins at the dollar store too can't we ?~! Colored ones, haha...


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I keep the clothespins to shut up cereal packets and chip bags.


----------



## 2sticksandahook (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the chuckle great idea luv it


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Get a sheet of fine-grain sandpaper, too!

I was thinking it'd be a good way to work Intarsia, if one didn't have yarn bobbins.


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

And write the yarn length on the clothespin. If you use pencil, you can erase it once you've used the yarn and need the clothespin for the next bit of yarn.


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Get a sheet of fine-grain sandpaper, too!
> 
> I was thinking it'd be a good way to work Intarsia, if one didn't have yarn bobbins.


I used them in Christmas cloth I knitted. I found the idea on the internet - can't remember where. G.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome idea!!!


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

It is another one of those, "Now, why didn't I think of that?" ideas. I use clothes pins for lots of things, but this is a new one on me. Sometimes I use them to hang clothes on a clothesline, too! ;-)


----------



## lornownillie (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been doing that for a while now. Works great as long as you don't have too much yarn.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a grerat idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> From "Crochet Today" Very Unique!
> 
> http://cornflowerbluestudio.blogspot.com/2012/02/diy-for-knitters-crocheters-how-to.html


Great idea!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I keep the clothespins to shut up cereal packets and chip bags.


I do also...but what a neat idea...I store mine in large pretzel jars....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonderful ideas! Thanks!!!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

neat idea


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is a great tip. Thanks so much for sharing. rlmayknit


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:
 

> Get a sheet of fine-grain sandpaper, too!
> 
> I was thinking it'd be a good way to work Intarsia, if one didn't have yarn bobbins.


Good Idea, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Get a sheet of fine-grain sandpaper, too!
> 
> I was thinking it'd be a good way to work Intarsia, if one didn't have yarn bobbins.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: great idea!!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> From "Crochet Today" Very Unique!
> 
> http://cornflowerbluestudio.blogspot.com/2012/02/diy-for-knitters-crocheters-how-to.html


loving this idea!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

what a lifesaver!


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

I use clothes pins to hold my place when knitting or crocheting. Keeps place and stitches are on the needle or hook. Also they work good for the mending basket. I use them to hold the loose or missing button on garment. Also if you have a loose seam or hem you can see exactly where you need to mend...done this for years.


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

I use clothes pins to hold my place when knitting or crocheting. Keeps place and stitches are on the needle or hook. Also they work good for the mending basket. I use them to hold the loose or missing button on garment. Also if you have a loose seam or hem you can see exactly where you need to mend...done this for years.

should have said when I finish knitting or crochet...works great with the ruffle yarn...


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Really neat idea. I have clothspins that were my mothers that are about 60 years old. Now I can use them.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Stablebummom-Now that's a really great idea. Puts to good use all those old clothespins I just can't get myself to get rid of. Thanks! Denise


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

what a great idea and so is Jessica-Jean's (using them as bobbins in intarsia). Brilliant!!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Clothesline ?~! What's a clothesline ? No seriously, I can see my mom's mom doing laundry and in the giant, multi-level backyard hanging the clothes and linen out on long lines and then she'd take a pole and put it up under the line and raise the line way up into the air so we'd not spoil/soil it and it may have gotten better breezes too. Now I hang a piece of line across my kitchen if I need but mostly use the shower rod and hangers.

How many of us preferentially hang our clothes and linens out to dry? I lost a lot of cool t-shirts leaving them out overnight when I lived in Hawaii. We had a washer and lines in the breezeway.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I roll up the small bits and clip the ends with a little girl's hair clip. No more tangling,


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

very clever-thanks for sharing!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

What a great idea.


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Great idea, thanks


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I keep the clothespins to shut up cereal packets and chip bags.


 We also use them for bread wrappers instead of those fussy little plastic things.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Now how clever is that?!?!?! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

oh yes! I really like this idea. When I get a spare moment or two, I will be doing this.............
thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

Hey I like that!


----------



## laskalady (Mar 1, 2012)

so clever, thanks!


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> From "Crochet Today" Very Unique!
> 
> http://cornflowerbluestudio.blogspot.com/2012/02/diy-for-knitters-crocheters-how-to.html


Very clever. The Dollar Stores sell wooden clothespins.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I still have a whole bunch of pins from my mother. Still in the cloth bag with the wire holder that rested on the line. The yarn idea I needed ....had them for 45 years and this tip would please her no end. Daughter like mother....hang on to whatever and there will be a brilliant idea come along. Have pins in my junk drawer in kitchen.....back porch and laundry room... a few in my car. Never know!! As children we would clip notes to the dogs collar and send him across the yard to the receiver...of course the dog wanted a little treat.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

good idea, just put it on my pinterest page, thanks


----------



## LilaX97 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

